# Encodage, jeux de caractères et accents



## hopkins (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Lorsque j'ouvre un document texte avec emacs, les accents ne sont pas afficher tels quels mais apparissent sous la forme d'un numéro (nombre ASCII ? ou autre chose ). J'ai écumé pas mal de sites internet sans succés pour permettre à emacs d'afficher correctement les accents

merci
Thomas


----------



## FjRond (11 Avril 2006)

Il faut insérer un peu de code ELisp dans le fichier de configuration ~/.emacs. À titre d'exemple, le mien se trouve à la fin de ce document. Ce qui concerne les accents est en tête de mon ~/.emacs. Mon terminal est réglé sur Latin-9; il faut donc modifier si vous êtes en mac roman :
(set-keyboard-coding-system 'mac-roman)
Vous pouvez toujours faire l'essai dans un buffer d'emacs:

```
M-x set-keyboard-coding-system ENTER
mac-roman ENTER
```
Si vous obtenez les accents, alors c'est bon. Si vous utilisez emacs dans le Terminal, pensez à décocher « Éviter les caractères non ASCII » dans « Réglages de la fenêtre » ==> « Émulation ».


----------

